# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Блюда на новогодний стол

## Sveta-T

Что вкусного будете готовить на новогодний стол?

----------


## Vlad99

Мы решили много не готовить, будем отмечать дома вдвоем. Какой-нибудь легкий салат, бутерброды с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], шампанское и мандарины.

----------

